#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Гари Юрофски - Лучшая речь о вегитарианстве.

## Александр Кеосаян

Это круто как скала. Тема раскрыта в полном объеме. Наслаждайтесь.

----------

Hang Gahm (16.02.2013), Сэдзару (13.02.2013)

----------

